# Neue Silent Loop 280 - Problem mit der Pumpe?



## Obmawo (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe mir eine BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 gekauft und stelle mir aktuell die Frage, ob die Pumpe ein Problem hat. Auf dem folgenden Video hört ihr das ganz gut:

YouTube

Ist das ein Grund für eine Reklamation? Oder ist dass das normale Pumpengeräusch?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Ruf mal bei BeQuiet an und reklamiere den Silent Loop.
Du kriegst einen neuen zugeschickt.


----------



## Obmawo (25. Oktober 2017)

Super, danke! Leider gibt es bei BQ keinen vorab Austausch


----------

